# this story true (hope so)



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

anyone know::::::&#8206;11 YR OLD SHOOTS ILLEGALS thanks FOX NEWS for reporting it. BUTTE , MONTANA Shotgun preteen vs. Illegal alien Home Invaders...Two illegal aliens, Ralphel Resin...dez, 23, and Enrico Garza, 26, probably believed they would easily overpower home-alone 11-year-old Patricia Harrington after her father had left their two-story home. It seems the two crooks never learned two things: they were in Montana and Patricia had been a clay-shooting champion since she was nine.Patricia was in her upstairs room when the two men broke through the front door of the house. She quickly ran to her father's room and grabbed his 12-gauge Mossberg 500 shotgun. Resindez was the first to get up to the second floor only to be the first to catch a near point blank blast of buckshot from the 11-year-old's knee-crouch aim. He suffered fatal wounds to his abdomen and genitals.When Garza ran to the foot of the stairs, he took a blast to the left shoulder and staggered out into the ...street where he bled to death before medical help could arrive. It was found out later that Resindez was armed with a stolen 45-caliber handgun he took from another home invasion robbery. That victim, 50-year-old David 0'Burien, was not so lucky. He died from stab wounds to the chest.Ever wonder why good stuff never makes NBC, CBS, PBS, MSNBC, CNN, or ABC news........? An 11 year old girl, properly trained, defended her home, and herself......against two murderous, illegal immigrants.......and she wins. She is still alive. Now THAT is Gun Control!Thought for the day.... Calling an illegal alien an 'undocumented immigrant' is like calling a drug dealer an 'unlicensed pharmacist.'I like this kind of e-mail! American citizens defending themselves and their homes. BEING A TRUE AMERICAN, I THINK YOU'LL PASS THIS ON!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

from all I've seen and heard, it is a true story.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Origins: The above-quoted story about two armed illegal aliens killed during an attempted home invasion by an 11-year shotgun-wielding girl was posted to LibertyPost.org on 25 April 2007. Although the account was widely cited as a validation of anti-illegal immigration and/or pro-gun ownership positions, confirmation of the tale as a real-life incident was lacking.

The only documentation for this item was numerous web sites all citing the same information, with no details of time or place (other than a reference to Montana). Searches of news databases (including Montana-based newspapers) failed to turn up any corresponding news stories containing any of the four names provided, and the name of one of the putative criminals ("Ralphel Resendez") just happened to echo an alias (Raphael Resendez-Ramirez) used by Angel Maturino Resendiz (also an illegal alien), the infamous "Railroad Killer."

Although many versions of this item cite the home invasion incident as having taken place in Butte, Montana, that area's sheriff has said no such thing occurred in that city:
When asked about the authenticity of the events described in this story, Butte-Silver Bow Sheriff John Walsh told The Montana Standard that his office never investigated such an incident.

"This never happened," Walsh said.

The story claims the girl shot and killed the two intruders while she was home alone. The story doesn't provide a street address or attribute the information to any official sources.

Walsh brushed off the story as an urban myth.

"It's amazing how these things get around," he said.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/homeinvasion.asp


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Nope it is fake. Checked the Butte Montana Standard newspaper and there is a brief about a false story still going on the internet about this.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I don't care if it's fake or not, I still like it. Maybe I'm just sentimental, but I love stories with a happy ending.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

There is a person by that name and age who is the clay shooting champion. Perhaps the town is wrong or something. Honestly snopes is not all that correct or they leave out parts that were right so I don't always trust them to be right all the time.


----------



## Slatewiper (Nov 22, 2012)

zong said:


> Origins: The above-quoted story about two armed illegal aliens killed during an attempted home invasion by an 11-year shotgun-wielding girl was posted to LibertyPost.org on 25 April 2007. Although the account was widely cited as a validation of anti-illegal immigration and/or pro-gun ownership positions, confirmation of the tale as a real-life incident was lacking.
> 
> The only documentation for this item was numerous web sites all citing the same information, with no details of time or place (other than a reference to Montana). Searches of news databases (including Montana-based newspapers) failed to turn up any corresponding news stories containing any of the four names provided, and the name of one of the putative criminals ("Ralphel Resendez") just happened to echo an alias (Raphael Resendez-Ramirez) used by Angel Maturino Resendiz (also an illegal alien), the infamous "Railroad Killer."
> 
> ...



In case you didn't already know, the Snopes are left wing liberal dirt bags who intentionally provide misinformation about anything remotely conservative or patriotic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

There are thousands of articles on the internet disproving the story in the OP. As I read the words in the OP, "Anyone know::" that means "Anyone know" here. So, Yes, I do know. 
Here are *14 million* pages about the story being a hoax. You can wish and hope all you want, the story is a fabrication. 

In case you didn't already know, this story was disproven all the way back in 2007 and is still making the rounds. Believe anything you chose however, regardless of facts. As this article states "There's no reason to let the truth get in the way of a self-reinforced opinion."


----------

